# EOS Utility only transfers a few images then stops responding



## SnowMiku (Jan 31, 2022)

Has anyone had any issues with EOS Utility lately? With my 90D, I'll try to transfer images not yet downloaded and it will only transfer around 3 images and then EOS utility will freeze or quit, it also does the same when I manually select which images to download. It does this by both the USB cable and Wi-Fi. I tried reinstalling EOS Utility to the latest version but still get the same issue.

Interestingly I then installed EOS Utility in a Windows 10 Virtual Machine and it all worked perfectly, everything transferred successfully and no images are corrupted. Maybe some registry values are corrupted or maybe it's time for me to clean install Windows.


----------

